# Whirlpool Duet washer front load



## sdaniels (Mar 13, 2011)

what would cause it to jump all over the place with spin cycle. The washer is brand new.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

were the transport screws/bolts removed from the back of the unit before operating it?

Those screws hold the drum so it won't bounce around in shipping. If they are not removed, there is no suspension system for the drum to absorb the imbalance and you get a real exciting spin cycle.

also, is the washer on a pedastal? what kind of floor (wood, concrete)


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Is the load distributed evenly in the tub?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

front load washers will "test" a floor, floor needs to be very solid , no bounce or give, otherwise you will have a washer that vibrates, walks and jumps around.


----------

